# Sling what?



## LucasDay (Jul 21, 2014)

I joined this site wanting to expand my horizon on slingshots. After having looked online I found the shepherds sling. I have found something truly suited for me. I have in my time been able to toss a base ball into the mid 90s and always wanted to toss faster. Now I have. I can now spit 2x12s with a green walnut. I still love my bb shooter but comes sec to my shepherds sling I have now in my pocket every day. When I'm out walking now in the woods or creek beds and I'm looking around I say to myself " bet I could sling that. 



 check it out


----------



## LucasDay (Jul 21, 2014)

I tried to link a video from youtube but no go, how would one do this?
View attachment trim.Olvcqs.MOV


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Slings are cool try slinging a spark plug and see how far it will go.


----------



## LucasDay (Jul 21, 2014)

I try to only sling thing that are natraly existing in nature. I grew up on a row crop farm and it has stuck with me to keep my land clean. I'm not into retrieving my ammo so I stick to rocks and nuts. With the bb shooter I use a trap to keep them out of the yard. I know when I go down to the ponds there is one that about the size of a foot ball feild and I have no problem clearing it. I have been scipping walnuts and that's a lot of fun.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

clay balls and clay shaped like foot balls dryed and fire harded work really good also theres also slinging .org.


----------

